
Myst Is Coming to Oculus - itsdavemartin
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/16/21436681/myst-trailer-cyan-worlds-remake-vr-oculus-quest-announcement
======
eindiran
Man, I haven't thought about Myst in a long time. I remember playing the
remastered edition on my dad's computer and being transfixed by how beautiful
it was, despite being a bit too young to grok all of the puzzles. It seems
fitting that it will be remastered again for VR.

